# Suggestion: make car 1 a quiet car on the San Joaquin



## Bjartmarr (Apr 29, 2016)

I know that nobody from Amtrak reads this forum, but it's not like they'd take my suggestion even if I sent it to them...

Most of the San Joaquin consists have four bilevel revenue cars. It seems reasonable to assume that at least 25% of pax would like to have a little peace and quiet on their journey; usually there are far more than this number sleeping, reading, or getting some work done.

Car 1 is often a superliner, with a manual lower door that does not open at station stops. As such, it takes a little more effort to board this car, as one must access it via car 2, and it is often quieter than the other cars. Until that one loud talker comes along and spoils the peace and quiet of the entire car.

Why not make it official? Put a sign on the (single) door and let those of us willing to walk a little farther ride in peace. There's plenty of room in the other cars for those who wish to be loud.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 29, 2016)

It's an idea that has been working elsewhere. Why not here?


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 29, 2016)

I completely agree! There are a sizable amount of business travelers on the route that I think would appreciate it, although I've never really had problems.

I'd also appreciate the option to travel business class.


----------



## afigg (Apr 29, 2016)

Bjartmarr said:


> I know that nobody from Amtrak reads this forum, but it's not like they'd take my suggestion even if I sent it to them...
> 
> Most of the San Joaquin consists have four bilevel revenue cars. It seems reasonable to assume that at least 25% of pax would like to have a little peace and quiet on their journey; usually there are far more than this number sleeping, reading, or getting some work done.


If you want to propose a Quiet car, the organization to contact is the San Joaquin Joint Power Authority which was formed to oversee the operation of the train service. Amtrak runs the train for the Authority, so it is up to the authority to request quiet cars. SJSPA now has a website with documents, board meeting agendas, a business plan, and reports. Contact the authority staff or check the business plan to see if adding quiet cars is already in the plans for the train.


----------

